# the daft questions just keep comming



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi guys

my baby is finally here wohoooo

could the dogs barking affect his hearing, hes quite a big dog and barks alot.

Donna


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!!!!

I wouldn't worry about your dog barking, try not to have him in the same room TOO much, but it should be ok.

emilycaitlin xx


----------

